# Newbie seeking your advice



## Jacquir (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello AllNew here, so not had chance to read through all the posts lol.I have suffered many many years with acid reflux and it has got worse over the years. I did have a BMeal xray when I was about 15 and that was many many years ago. The result was a hiatus hernia.Well I was talking to my sister the other day, telling her how bad the pains are and I have been seeing the french drs, one lot of tablets after another with powders etc for my bowels, others for nausea etc, came out rattling....anyway none of them are working and she said it sounds like IBS?Now I have done a little reading into this and it does sound like that....bloating, cramps sometimes, movement of bowels rushed etc...ok not to much detail, wind ...whoops lol. But was wondering do many of you get the symptoms of acid burning in the stomach...like as if you have two burns and they you are rubbing together? Yes very painful, no matter what I eat it never stops hurting.Oh yeah I do the drink fluids, no acids, citrus fruits, spices blah blah have done for years, also sleep in an uprightish position to help eleviate the acid.....what am I doing wrong? Even given up smoking and drinking as this makes it worse....whats left ....ermmm pain!I have tried so many medications for my stomach , they work for a while and then stop and I seem to be getting stonger meds each time. I know the french dr wants me to go and see a gastro specialist, but I am worried about it and if it is IBS then I would like to try any hints and tips to help control this before I go down that route. I know by reading about this that it is different for everyone....but any help would be great.So any help you can offer to a very stressed out person who worries about everything and I know I should as it makes it all worse ..phew can breath now lolYikes I have droned on here....sorry thanks for reading and any help


----------

